# Synchro des tâches - Retour d'expérience avec iTaskpro



## Dailyplanet (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà acheté le soft iTaskPro pour son iPhone (Synchronisation des tâches Outlook avec l'iPhone).
La synchronisation fonctionne-t-elle parfaitement bien entre les tâches Outlook et l'iPhone.

Dailyplanet


----------

